# iPhone 5S - a bitter disappointment?



## Brian G Turner (Sep 11, 2013)

Disappointing to see the specs of the new iPhone 5S.

While other smartphone manufacturers are innovating, it seems that Apple is happy to make only the smallest incremental changes and be left behind.

It appears the iPhone 5S is simply an iPhone 5 - but with fingerprint technology, and minor adjustments to the camera.

Oh - and is it my imagination, or is the iPhone 5S more expensive than the iPhone 5 was?

Still no 128GB model, still no larger screen option, no improvement to MP on the camera.

Has Tim Cook lost the plot here?


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, the price has gone up by £50 over the 5.
I can't say I'm disappointed as it's exactly the spec that the rumour sites suggested it would be. The processor has gone from 32 to 64 bit which should make a reasonable difference for apps that are written to make use of it, and the finger print scanner is handy.

Personally, I don't want a larger screen, but I can see how some might, so a 5L would have been nice for them.

There's rarely enough to justify an iPhone upgrade every year - every other is plenty.
I shall be ordering £35k's worth of them in a few days to replace the 4S at work.


----------



## Mith (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been toying with the idea of going for the 5S in November when Vodafone let me change phones, but how does it compare with the Samsung S4 which is my other choice?


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2013)

I saw this and thought of you guys.


----------

